# Band saw suggestions



## THEDAD (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi there. Looking to replace a very old band saw. Use would be home projects -not commercial. Leaning toward a 14” saw, ability to cut min 6” (wood no metal), 120v, decent size table top with fence & adjustable angle/slope. Like to stay in the $400 price range, but also not go cheap. Suggestions? Thx


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Dad - welcome to the forum !!
if you put "what kind of bandsaw" (or band saw) in the search box,
you will find hundreds of threads on this subject. you just have to
be a little more specific as to what projects you like to make
and blade size that is the most common for you.
will a second hand suit your needs vs a new one, etc. ??

I paid $200 for a very solid vintage Delta 14" and am very happy with it.
hopefully, my great-grandkids will enjoy it some day.

.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That would be a used saw price ....*



THEDAD said:


> Hi there. Looking to replace a very old band saw. Use would be home projects -not commercial. Leaning toward a 14” saw, ability to cut min 6” (wood no metal), 120v, decent size table top with fence & adjustable angle/slope. Like to stay in the $400 price range, but also not go cheap. Suggestions? Thx


An often overlooked bandsaw are the 14" Craftsman Pro models. I bought one new on sale around $400.00, and liked it so much I searched Craig's List and found another for $250.00 like new.
They have a huge cast iron table, a 1 HP motor and roller blade guides.

Another brand will be the Delta or Rockwell 14" models, probably the most common saw made and there are many Chinese clones including the Harbor Freight by Central Machinery and other. They are all basically the same large castings with small variations in blade guides and motors.


The main differences in today's newer models and the older one you'll find on the used market, is that the newer ones are a welded frame construction which is a bit more rigid for about the same weight as the older cast iron, maybe a bit less. That's what the Craftsman 14's are as well as the Rikon brands. 

Post your location so we can help with finding you a decent one!


----------



## THEDAD (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks John. I already have a 10” Ridgid brand saw & a Delta chop saw so a band will compliment those. Looking at OEM info quickly leads to overload. I’m replacing my dad’s 1/5HP 10” Craftsman saw. So a newer unit with a wider (14”) capacity & more power will be nice (not looking to cut big thick stock). At this time I don’t foresee Uber finite needs so a blade <1/2” would be rare (but having that ability would be nice). The Ridgid BS1400 looks interesting, but I’m trying to get a good feel what to consider (and AVOID). Not brand loyal. FYI I’m in Spokane,WA area. HAPPY 4TH!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you and it will show in each post. Add your location to your profile, as well.

We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. What sort of woodworking are you planning or doing with this bandsaw?

David


----------



## Rodango (Jun 22, 2020)

I spluged when I bought my badsaw and it has been good since the early 90's. It's a Delta 14". 
At the time you could buy an open stand model (1/2HP) or a closed stand model (3/4HP.)
They were otherwise the exact same saw. I remember replacing the thrust bearing on top
as it went bad. Also bought "Cool Blocks" replacement blade guides. They had just come out
and were a big, new thing. They work well. This saw has about a 6" tall cutting capacity, 
but with a riser-block and bolts kit and a longer blade, the resawing capacity can be about 
doubled! Not sure how much trouble that would be to set up -- the saw comes in half.

Just looked at their newer model of 28-400. It has a nice very large table, but it doesn't 
look like you can do the riser trick with it. Still, 1HP, and that huge table: looks pretty nice
at DOUBLE your budget! Have you looked on the used market?


----------



## tomwilson74 (Aug 30, 2020)

I just bought a Jet JWBS-14SFX. Best band saw I have ever owned! (My 6th). It is marked down from $1200 to $999 right now at woodcraft.


----------



## THEDAD (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback Tom. After lots of teeth grinding I picked up a Rikon 10” 10-305 at Woodcraft. Oh Lordy does that place have lots of things that make your mouth water. 😏


----------



## tomwilson74 (Aug 30, 2020)

THEDAD said:


> Thanks for the feedback Tom. After lots of teeth grinding I picked up a Rikon 10” 10-305 at Woodcraft. Oh Lordy does that place have lots of things that make your mouth water. 😏


I thought about that one too. Enjoy it!


----------

